# Square bale flatbed trailer capacity.



## nosliw

I'm green as a gourd when it comes to trying to sell and move hay, and before I open my mouth too wide regarding delivery and quantity, I figured I'd ask about how many squares would "typically" fit on certain-sized trailers.

I've got a 16' deck over the gooseneck with a deck on the neck itself, measuring about 8'x5.

I've hauled 12-round bales on it before but never tried stacking it up in squares. I really don't want to stack that many "just to experiment", as I'm a one-man show.

Those experienced with hauling squares, What size trailer do you haul with and how many bales can you fit on it?

I'm guessing on this 16-footer I could probably fit 150-175, but I'm not 100% sure.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

nosliw


----------



## Cannon

I have a 53 foot flatbed semi and I haul 28 4x4x8 square bales. I guess the amount depends on the size of bales that you are hauling 14x18", 16x18", 3x3x8', 3x4x8', or 4x4x8'.


----------



## haybaler101

24 ft. gooseneck will hold about 275 bales stacked by hand. This is 2 bales crossways and one lengthways on each layer and 7 layers deep. Your gonna overload your pickup before you get a big gooseneck full. This load runs me about 9.5 tons of hay.


----------



## rob_cook2001

what size small squars?? how wide is your deck?
Robert


----------



## whitebc

I have a 16' x 7' bumper pull that I haul small square bales on, stacked 2 bales crossways and one lengthways, it holds 22 of the crossways and 7 of the lengthways per layer, 5 high is 145 bales. most of the time I just put the 2 crossways and dont worry about the one lengthways and I get 110 that way but it seems like my stack is a little more sturdy that way.


----------



## nosliw

the bales are 14x18x36, i do believe. it's a new holland 273 hayliner.

the deck is about 94". it just shy of a full 8 feet.


----------



## rob_cook2001

On your trailer you should be able to fit 25 bales in a tier (spelling). 6 high would give you 150. Then you should be able to put another 10-20 on the neck of the trailer. All depends on how high you want to stack. I hate going over 6 high when loading by hand.
Robert


----------

